# Old Husky 12v work light retrofit



## z_gearhead1972 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thought I would share this. I have this Husky 12v Rechargeable work light. I use it pretty much every time I give the pellet stove a good cleaning, along with a head lamp. Anyway it has a 12v 25 watt H3 Halogen bulb in it. It give off ok light, but run time is about 30-40 min then it goes dim and you may get 10-15 more min out of it. 



So I was looking at the light bulbs in Home Depot and saw this Philips 3 watt 12v LED made for landscape lights $13. I though well I could probably make this work. I am pretty sure they are made for 12v ac, but I have seen these sort of things work with dc. Well with a tiny mod to the reflector, basically just pulling out the pressed in H3 holder, the led module popped right into the hole :thumbsup: Soldered up the leads and we have a new light.



The packaging claims 100 lm output, not sure if it is, but it is only slightly less bright then the Halogen. Module also says 4k color, so it is a nice color. Best yet though is that I turned it on at 2:26, it is now 5:23 and it has not dimmed one bit. This is the kind of run times I want, may be a nice power outage light now.



Here is a couple of pics, can't really say beam shot since it is all flood lol. So in the first shot this room is pretty much dark before the light was on. Just thought I would post this if anyone has some of those old 12v spotlights or a light like mine, and you would like to bring it back to life for an emergency light.



Edit 7:29 and still going strong

9:30 7.03 volts but still giving usable light. 7 hours, not a bad improvement.


----------



## WizardCon215 (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks Very cool.


----------

